# Euro Sport rear camber shims



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is a prefect solution to add more rear camber to your vw and improve the handling 
Link for more info: http://www.eurosportacc.com/collect...ort-1-degree-rear-camber-shims-vw-mk1-mk2-mk3


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

*ttt

:thumbup:

MK1, MK2, MK3 Euro Sport rear camber shims FTW!*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2016)

ttt :thumbup:


----------



## off_camber_autosport (Feb 22, 2017)

comes in two variants. the -1.0 and -.5 which is better for what style of racing? or which shows the better handling charachteristics, id rather not get both just to find out ya know


----------

